# Yashica MAT TLR Repair



## nealjpage (Mar 4, 2007)

So, a while back the film advance on my Yashica LM jammed up.  I can't tell if it's related to the shutter or if it's just the advance mechanism itself.  Since I never payed too much for the camera in the first place, I guess I'll use it to learn repairs.  Here's my first question, though:  does anybody know how to get the side covers off?  Will I have to remove the leatherette to get to some screws?

Now, I know that I'm starting off on the wrong part of camera repair if I can't get the darn thing apart.:lmao:


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 4, 2007)

nealjpage said:


> So, a while back the film advance on my Yashica LM jammed up. I can't tell if it's related to the shutter or if it's just the advance mechanism itself. Since I never payed too much for the camera in the first place, I guess I'll use it to learn repairs. Here's my first question, though: does anybody know how to get the side covers off? Will I have to remove the leatherette to get to some screws?
> 
> Now, I know that I'm starting off on the wrong part of camera repair if I can't get the darn thing apart.:lmao:


 
Neal, here are some links:

http://www-unix.oit.umass.edu/~coreya/yashica/ymchttc.html

It's a Yashicamat but you might be able to tell how to take the screws underneath off and where they might be located.

About taking the leatherette off, if it's hard and chipped, just do away with it as I described in the thread about camera restorations. Otherwise saturate it with some windex, that should soften it. Then, with a non 'lethal' (to the leatherette that is) scraper, which could be something very flexible and flat but not sharp to cut through, something like a flat painting knife from the art store, lift little by little until entire piece comes off. To reattach, dry the leatherette well, keeping it flat, then use some contact cement on the bad side (thin layer) and apply back.

In regards to the jamming up of the film transport, have a can of pressurized air and a thin nozzle to it and spray some air everywhere inside the camera except the lens. That might dislodge any film chips (which I think are your problem) and make the transport come back to life.

Good luck, mate!


----------



## nealjpage (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks, Dimitri!  I'll try to tear into it this week and see what I get.

After re-reading your post, though, do you think I could fix the problem simply by blowing compressed air around the crank?  I've removed the handle and the decorative washer and can see a spring and such in there--I could stick a nozzle down there and give 'er a blast of air...


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 5, 2007)

nealjpage said:


> Thanks, Dimitri! I'll try to tear into it this week and see what I get.
> 
> After re-reading your post, though, do you think I could fix the problem simply by blowing compressed air around the crank? I've removed the handle and the decorative washer and can see a spring and such in there--I could stick a nozzle down there and give 'er a blast of air...


 

Oh yeah, by all means try that first to see what happens. Lemme know...


----------

